# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  برة الشبكه

## البرنسيسه

*بمجرد ما تفتح البوست ده


قول اول حاجه تخطر فى بالك... مثلا  مقطع من اغنيه او بيت شعر او قصيده او اى حاجه كده تطلعكم بره الشبكه



:fgf2:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نحن المطلعنا برة الشبكة الخائن الساكتين عليه دا
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اوعى تكونى فى السخانة دى برضو قاعدة فى شارع النيل وشايف نونا بتاوق معاك فى البوست دا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ياما بقيت حيران ياما فشل        ظني كل الحصل ما مني والله مامني
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ياما بقيت حيران ياما فشل        ظني كل الحصل ما مني والله مامني



بدون حليفة مصدقنك ( حليفة ما هاليفا )
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*ان اجمل الأشياء هى التى يقترحها الجنون ويكتبها العقل.................
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*كل ما نقول كملنا الليل يطلع باكر ليلا اطول وكل ما نقول خلصنا الشيل تطلع شيلة باكر اتقل
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*حلل مكسرة سراير مجدعة ملايات مكرفسة 

اثاثت مكركبة دواليبا مفتحة ..

(بيت عزابة ) ههههه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*والله وحدو بينا بارحونا وراحو شالو من وادينا بهجتو وافراحو
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*كل حاجه جميله الليله بشوفا شوك
                        	*

----------


## صلاح غندور

*كونك مريخابى,,,,,,,, دى براها كفاية
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشيت بعدك بلاد الشوق 
غشيت في سكتي الأطلال 
لقيتك لسة في الخاطر ..
وفي مرقة شمس باكر ..
ملان بيك طول حياتنا جمال 
رسومات روعتك تذكار .. علي ابواب بيوت الحي
محل تاوق .. لقيتك شوق .. مشتت في الشوارع ضي 
اماسينا البتسهر بيك .. نجيماتنا البتشهد لي 
وراك لاجفن الدمعات .. ولا اتلاقن رموش عيني 
اونس بيك نصايص الليل .. احجيك دندنة وموال 
سألت عليك براي النيل .. تميراتنا وعصيفير الهوى الصداح 
لقيتك في عيون الناس .. حنين ساكن القلوب مرتاح 
بتطلع من حكاياتنا .. وخيالاتنا .. بعيد شايفك رهاب رحراح 
انادي عليك شموس تمرق من الواطه .. قلوب بيضا .. شعاع وصباح 
يبق نورك مع الفجاج .. علي النخل العزيز وطوال 
اتاريك إنت كلنا بيك .. بلاك نحن وبيوتنا 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*احفظ الادوية بعيدا عن متناول الاطفال
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*دا جرحك مهما طول وغار
 مطبوع فيني بالفطرة
وجرحك ياغرام الروح
 لاطاب لابدور يبرى
متيـــن يبري . . . ؟ 
بين الذكري والنسيان مسافة قريبة ياانسان
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*أشكيهو لى مين القدر وأشكى المقادير لى منو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## karadawi

*يفوت من فات
يموت من مات
فرح جواي كتير مكتوم
موفرو لي زمن أصعب
يكون فيهو الفرح معدوم
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*عقلى يتوه مع نوره لم تطوِل الرقصه
وتجدع توبه فوق راسه وتقول كدِى
تجرى تندسه
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*بكل تداوينا فلم يشف مابنا

علي أن قرب الدار خير من البعد
*

----------


## dawzna

*أجمل حب  هو الذي نعثر عليه اثناء بحثنا عن شئ آخر
(احلام مستغانمي)
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اذا اردت ان تملك شيئا فأطلق سراحه فان عاد اليك فهو ملك لك وان لم يعد فهو لم يكن لك من الاساس
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*قبل ما اشوفك كنت فاكر الريد مستحيل...

كنت هايم فى طريق قاسى وطويل...

 ليلى دون الناس كله أهات كله ويل...
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*لماذا اراك علي كل شئ  !
كأنك علي الارض كل البشر !
كأنك درب بلا إنتهاء ..
واني خلقت لهذا السفر !

فإذا كنت أهرب منك إليك !

فقل لي بربك أين المفر

أين المفر !
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*قالت له احبك
 فلم يصدقها 
قالت له انني احيا بانفاسك فكتم انفاسه فماتت
حينها فقط ادرك انها تحبه
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

اذا اردت ان تملك شيئا فأطلق سراحه فان عاد اليك فهو ملك لك وان لم يعد فهو لم يكن لك من الاساس



كلام يا عوض دكام
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أنا ماجاييني نوم من أمبارح لحدي اللحظة
الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

لماذا اراك علي كل شئ  !
كأنك علي الارض كل البشر !
كأنك درب بلا إنتهاء ..
واني خلقت لهذا السفر !
فإذا كنت أهرب منك إليك !
فقل لي بربك أين المفر
أين المفر !



قالو أول حاجة تخطر ببالك ما أول حاجات
                        	*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*علموا ميشو يقول حليفا
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

قالت له احبك
فلم يصدقها 
قالت له انني احيا بانفاسك فكتم انفاسه فماتت
حينها فقط ادرك انها تحبه



ياااااااااااااااسلاااااااااااااام 
كلام انقط عسل
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

أنا ماجاييني نوم من أمبارح لحدي اللحظة
الحاصل شنو



العزوبية كتلتك سااااااااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*هاليفا ما حليفا
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ياااااااااااااااسلاااااااااااااام 
كلام انقط عسل



 طق طق ططق طق ططق طق
:oao5:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

أنا ماجاييني نوم من أمبارح لحدي اللحظة
الحاصل شنو



 سجمي يا عبد العزيز دي ما ياها الاعراض زاتها
:hghg:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*اي شي جميل بتشوف شوك معناها دقسوك دقسه كبيرة 
حتى المريخ ولا ......
البرنسيسة دي انا عارفها غير بحيت الاوجاع ما قاعده لي شي قال شوك قال هههههههههه
:a12:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

سجمي يا عبد العزيز دي ما ياها الاعراض زاتها
:hghg:



أعراض 6 شهور لكن يادكتورة !!!

ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة شكلو كدة ياإما شاكوش ياإما شاكوش
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

أعراض 6 شهور لكن يادكتورة !!!

ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة شكلو كدة ياإما شاكوش ياإما شاكوش



 لا لا ما تخاف ده لا شاكوش لا شاكوش
دا شاكوش عديــــــــــــــــــل
وكويس انو ما مرزبه
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*أنا جيت تاني
يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*مثل شعبى قديم : كركدى و ما عرفنا ليا .
*

----------


## كورينا

*بكرة بنحلم بالمستقبل
وإنت معاي مشوارنا بيقصر
*

----------


## محمدين

*الشال المعجون من هنا ده منو ؟.
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي*, محمدين+ 
انت محمدين الياباني ولا الصيني
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*نتعامل بكل اريحيه ونقابل بكل جفاء فماذا نفعل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

نتعامل بكل اريحيه ونقابل بكل جفاء فماذا نفعل



نعمل ناااااااايمين
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

نعمل ناااااااايمين



:1 (5)::1 (5)::1 (5):
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*نفسى اقول هليفا هلفا ........ عزبتنا
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*كـــان قبل عشرات  السنين  فتاة حسناء لا  يضاهي جمالها جمال!! تقدم لخطبتها  العديد من الأبطال  كان من ضمنهم بعض  الأنذال رفضهم أهلها  الشجعان  عندها ...قرر  الأنذال الانتقام  اختطفوها بالقوة..  بلا سؤال!! فقاومتهم أجيال  وراء أجيال حتى أصبح العيش  لهم فيها محال انتقموا من أهلها  ولحقوا بهم حتى الأدغال!! حاولوا تغيير  ملامحها البهية باختراق الرمال انقضوا على اسمها ليتغير بكل الأحوال!! لكن لم يهدأ لهم أي بال!! بقيت تصرخ بعنفوان غدر الزمان  أنا فلســـــــــطين .... أنا فلســــــــطين!! انتظر بفارغ الصبر صلاح الدين  يؤجج النار بسماء قلبي المسكين  رمز الوفاء أنا نبع الحنين  اغتصبوكِ فلسطين!! وانفطر الجنين ليلة أمس زرت القدس!! جذورك الأصيلة كوفاء الفرس يا لروعتك فــلـــســـطــين!! أمي !! دمي أنتِ على مر السنين اختطفوكِ يا عيوني!! كسحتِ أحلام أطفال عذبوني!! يدغدغ فؤادي برائحة ذاك التراب نهبوكِ الكلاب جريحة الأحباب!! يغتالني الحنين للصلاة على ارض الوطن! انزف صمتي لشهداء فرش الكفن  طيفك الآسر يجالس كياني  لقياكِ منايا ولو لثواني!!
 يا سلوة الأيام موعدك الحشر  شوق لاهث يهذي باسم القدر أتسمر خائرة كسيحة العواطف!! والدهر لنا بالمرصاد واقف  احترق غاليتي بقلبي الراجف الانتقــام عنواني ..أنا آســـــــف!! سامحيني فلســــــطين ....... إني لك مشتاق تواق  أعدك بالانتصار ونسيان الفراق!! 
 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*استمع الان لرائعة وردى المستحيل
غصبا عنى وغصبا عنك . . . تموها !!
*

----------


## Zool

*وضـــاحة يـا فجــر المـشــارق ....
غـــابـة الأبـنـوس عـــيونك
يابنيّةمــــن خـــبــز الفنادق
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*أنام ملء جفوني عن بوستاتها.... ويسهر الأعضاء جرّاها ويختصم 
بختك فكرة جميلة , بالتوفيق . 

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*حانبنيهوا البنحلم بيهو يوماتى
حانبنيهوا....
وطن المريخ ومريخ الوطن
ولامساحات شاغرة لغير ذلك
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اقابلك فى زمن ماشى وزمن جاى وزمن لسه... اشوف الماضى فيك باكر اريت باكر يكون هسه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اسأل نفسك بينك وبينا عن اخلاصنا... الحافظها يتمها لى عليكم الله
                        	*

----------


## Boshkash

*حن ياقمر واوفي لي ميعاده منامي خاصمني ولي عادا
                        	*

----------


## منص

*شية __ كوارع _ ام فتفت 
لحمة صاج _ شطة خدرا بالدكوة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الرد داخل البوست علي مسئولية صاحبه
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منص
					

شية __ كوارع _ ام فتفت 
لحمة صاج _ شطة خدرا بالدكوة



قندهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــار نفر
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

لا لا ما تخاف ده لا شاكوش لا شاكوش
دا شاكوش عديــــــــــــــــــل
وكويس انو ما مرزبه



الله يطمنك
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

والله وحدو بينا بارحونا وراحو شالو من وادينا بهجتو وافراحو



باقى لئ انتى هنا قاصده ناس الوالى  
اها الوالى قاعد يعنى تانى جائاك الافراح من جديد خمى ساكت وادى معاك جيرانكم وناس الحله
                        	*

----------


## nona

*من السهل على الانسان ان دع الحال ان ينسي نفسه 
                                         ولكن من الصعب عليه ان ينسي نفساً سكنت نفسه
                        	*

----------


## nona

*حاجة فيك خلتني ارجع للقلم واتحدي بالحرف الالم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

حاجة فيك خلتني ارجع للقلم واتحدي بالحرف الالم



اتحداكم لو واحد فيكم يعرف الحاجة القاصدها الشاعر شنو


نونا اوعه تكوني بتحفظي ساي وتجي تفسحي هنا 


اها ابقي شاطرة ورينا الشاعر قاصد ياتو حاجة
*

----------


## nona

*كل مرة اجي خاشة البوست دا

لا تنبش الماضي البعيد الما تكن يوماً لقلبي واقعاً مجهولاً 
لاتكن الجرح القديم فانني ودعت ليلاً مظلماً وثقيلا
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*أكتب ليك واطّول في كتاباتي 
يفيض احساسي وأملأ الدنيا بى كلمات خطاباتي
بجمع ليك لغات الدنيا واكتب ليك
وبي لغة العجم مرات...... وبالعربي الشديد وفصيح
وبي لغة الملائكة احيان... والسرياني والتسبيح
وبي كل ذرة في ها الكون...اكتبها ليك وأرسلها فوق جناح الريح
أكتب ليك في الأشجار
علي الأزهار
وفي الأنهار
محل ما تمشي قدامك ..تلاقي حروف رسالاتي
لأنك انت من ذاتي...يا ذاتي
ومهما كتبت ما بقدر أعبر ليك عن الجواي..مهما طاوعت أقلامي كلماتي
...........
وليه ما اكتب وانت الماضي بي احزانو... بأفراحو... والمستقبل الآتي
كتاباتك ...شويي خلاص..
وانا الراجيكي تكتبي لي كم دفتر وكم كراس
ومنها داير أفصل جبي وأندروش ..كمان طاقيي فوق الراس
ومن كلماتها اسوي السبحي والبخرات ..وكم حجبات ..أداريبن عيون الناس
وكمان تقروقة في محراب هواك أجلس مع الجلاس
وأخلي الباقي أتغتابو ..لو بعدك غشاني نعاس
وانا الراجيك تكتبي لي ..كتاباتك تكون في الظلمة لي نبراس
انا العايش فراقك لي ...بشوفك في عيون الناس
وعاذرك لو كتبتي قليل..رضيان بيهو مادام بي وفاء واخلاص
.........
أريت يوما فرقني معاك ..يكون محذوف من التأريخ
وتبقى ايامنا سته ونبقى بيها قراب
أريت بلداً تحرمك مني...لوما إنت تبقى خراب
ويسكن في خرابها البوم ... ويصايح عليها غراب
وصاقعي تقع تدكها ..ما تفضل فيها ذرة تراب
وتولع فيها نار الله ..تصبح كوم رماد وهباب
تمرقي انت.... والناس المعاك قراب
ما دعّيت خاتي...عِلا الفراق اسباب
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*بمشى وبجى      زولا شقى
ضماهو سجن    لماهو قدر
لكنو ما اظن يوم يلين
من ينسى عينيك يا بلد هيقضى كيف باقى السنين
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تاني جيت 
اذا الشعب يوماً اراد الحياة فلابد ان يستجيب القدر 
ومن لايحب صعود لجبال يعيش ابداً بين الحجر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					





انت من ديل ياتو ؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أهديك حروف ما قالها زول ولا اظن يقولها وراي بشر
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

أهديك حروف ما قالها زول ولا اظن يقولها وراي بشر



 :a12:تسلم يا نصرالدين  اتمها ليك بكيتنى عديل كدا
اهديك عيوني عشان استريح ياحليلوا ياحليلوا
كل العمر كان لحظة واحدة نشوفوا 
"""
"""
"""
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

أهديك حروف ما قالها زول ولا اظن يقولها وراي بشر



سبحان الله سبحان الله والله ياعمو نصرالدين فتحت البوست عشان اكتب البيت ده
:a12:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ياااااااااااااااااامرية

ليت لي ازميل فدياس وروح عبقرية 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

انت من ديل ياتو ؟



يعنى يانونا دى شنو الاسئله التأسفيه دى؟؟؟؟ اكيد نمرة.....
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

يعنى يانونا دى شنو الاسئله التأسفيه دى؟؟؟؟ اكيد نمرة.....



أمانة ما وقع راجل

هجمة مرتدة

البرنسيسةانت زاتك نمرة كم؟
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

يعنى يانونا دى شنو الاسئله التأسفيه دى؟؟؟؟ اكيد نمرة.....



 هههههههه يابرنسيسة ممكن نحزف اجابتين او نستعين بيك كصديق :tfker:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

هههههههه يابرنسيسة ممكن نحزف اجابتين او نستعين بيك كصديق :tfker:



لو سالتى المستشار زاااااتو
ما بوريك
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

لو سالتى المستشار زاااااتو
ما بوريك



حافظ يامحافظ مستشارك دا اهم حاجة عينتوا الحكومة ولا ................:1 (26):
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لو كان لي قلبان لعشت بواحد
وتركت واحدا في هواك معذب 
لكن لي قلبا واحدا
لا العيش يحلو له
ولا للموت يقرب 
كعصفورة في كف طفل يهينها 
تعاني عذاب الموت والطفل يلعب 
فلا الطفل ذو عقل يرق لحالها 
ولا الطير مطلوق الجناجين ليذهب 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الناس دى كلها طالعه برة الشبكه ماشاءالله... الله يعينكم

تخريمه

خسارة ياقلبى الحنين هجروك احباب السنين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ماقالوا عليك حنين بس نان وينة الحنية
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*درسنى بس قانون هواك...وشوف البيحصل بعد داك
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*:1 (41):


أقلع الكدارة وألعب معاه خشن
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*لا لقيناك وفرحنا ولا نسيناك واسترحنا

                 عذبتنا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نفس الملامح والشبه والمشية زاتها وقدلته

بص سفري
*

----------


## غندور

*من حكاياتنا .....................
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مجبور قلبي يتعلم بعد ولف عليك يقسي
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*وانا الفارقتو مرساكى قبل اشواقى ما ترسى... تميتها ليك
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بخاااااااف لو بكرة لاقيتك
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*حلاة بلدى وحلاة نيلا وحلاة الطيبه والطيبين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

حلاة بلدى وحلاة نيلا وحلاة الطيبه والطيبين



انت ما تتوبي من النيل وشارعه 
*

----------


## dawzna

*ارجنتينا  و وقعت  فينا
                        	*

----------


## شعاع النجوم

*إعتبرتك طير مهاجر اتخذ من دوحي جنه 
ولما ربي الريش جناحو لملم اسرابو وهجرنه 
وإعتبرتك عترة تعدل لي دريباً سرته فيهو بلا تاني 
*

----------


## كورينا

*قدر ما يمشي في سور الزمن خطوات
يلاقي خطى السنين واقفات
*

----------


## nona

*الجفلن خلهن     اقرع الواقفات
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*مفطوم اللبن ما بسكتو اللولاي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

مفطوم اللبن ما بسكتو اللولاي



يعلم الله كنت حاكتبوا بس قلت اول اقرع بعدين افطمون :41jg:

كيفك يابنت ياقنوان:hghkl:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*حتى هدف حياتى طلع تسلل
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*نونا المجنونه ازيك... قنوان يابتى انتى ما شغاله؟؟
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

نونا المجنونه ازيك... قنوان يابتى انتى ما شغاله؟؟



هووووووووووي يابتاعت التسلل :41jg:
صباح الخير طبعا الليلة يومك راحة شديدة  :hghkl:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*لو احبك عمرى كله برضو شاعر ما كفانى
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دنيا دبنقا دردقي بشيش
*

----------


## غندور

*إِذَا تَلَعْثَمَت الشِفَاهُ تَكَلَمَت مِنَا الجِرَاح
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الحرية نور ونار

من أراد نورها فليسطلي بنارها
( أنا حر )

ومافيش حلاوة بدون نار
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*احاول مرة بس انساك عشان ياغاليه اتذكر..اجى والقاك ديمه معاى والقى هواك ملك دنياى وفى اعماقى اتحكر
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*كتبت ليك لابيني بينك ريدة لاقصة غرام
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*لا مني لامنك ولا من الظروف 
ولا من السراب الاخرو خوف
                        	*

----------

